
Specialising Dynamic Techniques for Implementing Ruby (TruffleRuby, 2015) - tosh
https://chrisseaton.com/phd/
======
tosh
discussion from 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10791428)

